
Q: What do you call an IT admin for 20 children? A: A teacher - 2arrs2ells
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/29/school_it_security/
======
ordu
_> Ultimately, Smolen says, developers and schools will need to take a
different approach to handling student data. Ideally, going forward developers
will make security and privacy systems that are both easy for kids to
understand and simple for teachers and parents to set up and manage._

It means, that he is not a teacher. Working with children doesn't make a
teacher. Teacher is a mindset. Teacher doesn't tune a system to a children,
teacher "tune" children to work with a system. Teacher know that children
mistakes are inevitable, and doesn't take it for granted, that mistake is a
bad thing. A mistake allow to learn something.

For example passwords. Child can forget his password. And then he would need
to go through a process of retrieving a new one. One time, second time, tenth
time, then child will learn how to remember his password. Easy.

The same with fogetting to log out. In the ideal setup this should be a
special case when child experience some losses. Costs shouldn't be high, but
they should be percievable. The trouble is to devise such a system, where
losses would seem as a natural consequence for a child, not as something
induced by an angry teacher or an admin.

By protecting children well from any treat you teach them that they are
perfectly safe and protected and that they shouldn't bother with a security.
Why should they bother if all of their experience points to idea that security
is a task for teachers, parents and admins? But if you make security a game,
where mistakes are not harmful (but make some inconveniences for a child),
then children would learn how to avoid mistakes when handling security issues.

------
masonic
Q: What do you call an IT admin for 20 children?

A: A good trade!

